# ND Super Whitetail Tag



## Willietree (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello,

The North Dakota Natural Resources Conservation Trust has a Super North Dakota 2020 Unlimited Whitetail Deer Tag we are raffling --good for any open season, any open unit. Hunters can hunt from September through early January, bow, rifle or muzzleloader. Hunter must use legal weapon for each season. We are a non-profit, The North Dakota Natural Resource Conservation Trust. We are using this tag to promote conservation in the State of North Dakota. Tickets can be bought at 
http://www.lincolnoakesnursery.com

Drawing will be held August 3rd 2020 at 10 am at Lincoln Oakes Nursery, Bismarck North Dakota need not be present to win.

Sincerely,
Brian Johnston CEO NDASCD
[email protected]
701-223-8575


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

is the tag good for non-residents also?


----------



## Willietree (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes it is good for anybody from any state if you are at least 15


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

thank you


----------

